# CUI for kings.



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

About to build a king rod for my spheros 4000 and decided to go with CUI, but was wondering if the 9ft and 10ft blanks have enough bend to launch anything from frozen cigar minnows to live hard tails and ballyhoo.


----------



## Dow (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately one blank just dosen't cover it all. You'll need to build a small bait rod for cigs, LY's, speedo's, etc and build a big bait rod for mullet, hardtails, and large threadies. Most CUI's are better suited for big baits. Only one I've ever owned is my 10' and I'm not sure what model number it is.


----------

